# When did you get your boy"done"



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

Just wanted to know when other people had their dogs castrated? And what made you decide it was the right time?

Max wants to hump every dog we see on a walk and it's getting a bit embarrassing now 
I'm thinking it's time for THE visit to the vet! He's 6 months and I had thought about waiting till after Christmas but I think I'm changing my mind, as I have images of him having a go on my mother in laws leg on Christmas day! 


Apart from the humping he's fab......naughty boy! 

Thanks

Sam x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

the only things Benson "humps" at moment are his teddy and the towel we keep by door to dry his paws, when he starts on people or other dogs we will get him seen to, we mentioned it to our vet some time ago and she said from6 months if its a problem or otherwise 9 months on. so will see how it goes,


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Our vet said to wait until a year old - unless undesirable habits became too much. Gisgo did do a bit of humping for a while but he doesn't bother much now, don't know what changed! So we will probably now wait until after Christmas. We will still get him done becaue of the health benefits and also because he does get very distracted whilst out walking and I have heard that this can be better once neutered.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet recommended 6 months and Dexter used to hump females in the park which I found most embarrassing. I am glad to say since he had the chop he now behaves like the perfect gentleman around the ladies.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Clyde is going on Wednesday - I am sure he knows as he is very sulky today! He is 11 months and I feel the time is right for him mentally.
He does not hump but he has selective hearing when chasing beasts and foul - his working instinct is very strong.
He has just the past month started growling at entire male dogs and they at him and this was my deciding factor - no aggression allowed! I had a cocker spaniel in the 1980's as a child [in case you thought I was that old] and he had cocker rage - it was not pleasant and made dog ownership so stressful.
So Clyde is going for castration and yes I feel horrible about it but hope it is the right thing for all of us .


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to get Minton done vet rec 6 months but there is nothing to 'chop off yet!' he will be having a vet check soon so will see what he says!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

When do they start to hump if they are going to? We had 3 boxers growing up and they never humped so dad never got them done. Used to see the lipstick every now and then though!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit used to hump toys a lot at that age and then it eased off. I wanted to wait until he was a year until he was done but in the end he was 10.5 months due to getting another puppy. I wouldn't rush into just because of the humping as it seems to be very common at this age but can be just a passing phase.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was aiming for 1 year old but in the end Obi was done at 14 months.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I hadn't even considered it might help on walks, as he has recently shot off to find other dogs then start humping them!  and suddenly I become invisible and he deaf! 

Sam


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We booked Billy in around 6.5 months on the vets advice - didn't have it done then but around a month later. We waited until Billy was cocking his leg. He recovered very well and was fine the next day, only a small incision so no cone although I did put a little pair of girls pants on him to prevent him licking! 
Good luck


----------

